# Sunflower seeds



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

Got some sunflower seeds today I guess? I don't know my mom didn't like them so she said I could have them for the rats but are sun flower seeds okay for them? They have no shell and it says "Roasted / no salt"


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Hedgian said:


> Got some sunflower seeds today I guess? I don't know my mom didn't like them so she said I could have them for the rats but are sun flower seeds okay for them? They have no shell and it says "Roasted / no salt"


Sunflower seeds are fine to give as long as there's no salt. They're fine to give in the shell also. Helps grind down their teeth


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine love sunflower seeds - always the first food to go once they start eating their mix. I give sunflower seeds raw in the shell.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

they are fine as occasional treats but quite high in fat and protien. Also some rats can be allergic to the kind of protien in them, this seems more common in older rats. I tend to use other seeds in preference like pumkin seeds as they are generally nicer quality in terms of the kinds of protien and oil in them, its also fairly limited and older rats get less.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I had pumpkin seeds for awhile but then we ran out.


----------

